# Baby Yellow Shrimp



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

A few weeks ago I ordered yellow shrimp from a hobbyist and they were in excellent shape. No major losses and today I found several baby yellow shrimp. I love shrimp- so cool.
wilma


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

congratulations on becoming a granparent to shrimp. I always love seeing babies of any sort in my tanks.


----------



## adimeatatime (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations Wilma!! Are the babies yellow when they are tiny?


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes they are light yellow, when small. I had previously seen a female carry eggs. It was surprise to see the babies, falling out of the subwassertang when I moved it around.
wilma


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Cool congrats! any pics?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Thats great. BTW how long did you wait. I had several preggo yellows for a long time now. It seems to be over a month but I didn't really keep track of how long it took.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yellow baby shrimp are awesome, and yes they are very small. It took my batch about a month before I saw any babies. I've got about 10+ or so newborns and hopefully they will continue to populate.

Congrats!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I just hope my tigers do as well in giving me babies as the yellow.
wilma


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

congratz on your yellow shrimps! I gotta question about them. I bought some yellow shrimps about a good month ago and now they are mature. I can see a good amount of females with eggs. I know that I have both sexes as I can see the males swimming like crazy. Now my question is where are the babies? I still see females holding eggs but I also notice some females with like 5-7 eggs. Is she dropping them or is something eating them? My tank only consist of the yellow shrimp and snails. Also, I used sponge filter to cover my filter tube. Sorry if this is H-jacking your thread.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

My set-up of the yellow shrimp consist of 5 pygmy corys, a few horned snails, red ramshorns and it is a 10 gallon tank, I have a Duetto filter. It has potted crypts, lots of subwassertang, some moss. I do have pool sand substrate. I wonder if the baibies are dying.
wilma


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

can i ask where you purchased them and the price you paid? I'm looking for yellow shrimp to make my tank "pop"


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I purchased them from a person on here or planted tank forum. 
I will check my records and see if I can find the info. 
wilma


----------

